# Approx. cost of running a Nano



## Tom (18 Sep 2013)

Is anyone here good at calculating the cost of electricity? I'm looking into starting a small tank at uni with gear I already have, but on such a small budget, I need to know how much it's gonna cost to run. 

Basically the system would have a light (24w for 8 hours), a solenoid-run CO2 unit (no idea wattage, 8 hours), and a small external filter (8w). 

If anyone's calculated this sort of thing before, it would be interesting to hear. I'm not looking for an exact cost, just a guide. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## foxfish (18 Sep 2013)

Not a lot mate!
40w at 0.15p per KW run for 8 hours a day would be £1.40 a month.
So as an estimate between £9 - £12.


----------



## sa80mark (18 Sep 2013)

Ive just put mine in a electric cost calculator and worked it on everything turn on 24 hours a day

Light 11w
Heater 25w
Filter 20w
Solinoid 12w

At 12.7p kw and its 21p a day but in the real world its cheaper than that as the lights heater and solinoid arnt on for 24 hours a day


----------



## Tom (18 Sep 2013)

Good to know! I'm looking at getting my own place this year as an investment (parents own, I rent from them), rather than sharing the rent between 4 guys and putting money down the drain every month. Makes it a lot easier to fit hobbies in and I'm craving another tank after so long!


----------



## squid102 (18 Sep 2013)

Approximately half a pint of beer a month. 

Don't worry about it and enjoy your beer nano!


----------



## Ady34 (18 Sep 2013)

if you successfully breed shrimp in it it could pay for itself


----------



## Tom (18 Sep 2013)

That's not a bad idea!


----------

